# محاضرات في الطيران



## م المصري (11 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سلسلة محاضرات في هندسة الطيران ....

نبدأ بأذن الله .... المحاضرة الاولي 

في المرفقات​


----------



## م المصري (12 ديسمبر 2007)

المحاضرة الثانية ​ 
في المرفقات​


----------



## م المصري (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*علي بركة الله*


المحاضرة الثالثة 

في المرفقات 
​


----------



## م المصري (15 ديسمبر 2007)

نتوكل علي الله ... و ارفع لكم المحاضرة الرابعة 

و امنيتي ان لا تكون صعوبة تلك المحاضرات هي سبب هذا الصمت المطبق 

 
​


----------



## زياد قباني (16 ديسمبر 2007)

م. المصري 

تسلم و الله على الجهد الرائع 

و صدقني الصمت لن يدم طويلاً 

اشكرك

زياد قباني
مهندس المستقبل


----------



## م المصري (16 ديسمبر 2007)

نورتنا يا زياد 
و اهلا بك معنا في قسم الطيران
دمت بود


----------



## meid79 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

اولا شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المحاضرات و لو ممكن ان اسأل من اين اتيت بهذه المحاضرات وارجو ان تزودنا بالمزيد منها
و شكرا


----------



## م المصري (17 ديسمبر 2007)

meid79 قال:


> اولا شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المحاضرات و لو ممكن ان اسأل من اين اتيت بهذه المحاضرات وارجو ان تزودنا بالمزيد منها
> و شكرا


 
اهلا بك اخي الكريم 

و لله الحمد ان هذه المحاضرات لاقت قبولا عندك 

و لا اعرف بالضبط مصدرها ... فجهاز الحاسب خاصتي يحوي العديد من الملفات 
التي لا يعلم مصدرها الا الله ​المحاضرة التالية ....... في المرفقات


----------



## ابوعبدالله المصرى (17 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:16:


----------



## م المصري (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*توكلنا علي الله*

المحاضرة السابعة​


----------



## tariqsamer (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي المصري وانشاء الله كل جديد منك ولن يكون هناك صمت في امة الاسلام وان شاء الله دائما الى الامام وكنت بدي اسالك عن الدرس الخامس مش موجود وشكرا كثير اخي الفاضل مز المصري


----------



## tariqsamer (25 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جددددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## م المصري (25 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكر لك اخي الكريم ...طارق سامر 

مرورك الكريم 

و تقبل تحياتي العطره


----------



## م المصري (31 ديسمبر 2007)

هنالك المزيد ...... لو تريدون ...أخبروني


----------



## karim01 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي على النشاط المتميز:67:


----------



## م المصري (5 فبراير 2008)

نتابع معا باق السلسله ..........


----------



## tariqsamer (10 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي المصري على مجهودك الرائع بس الملفين الثامن والعاشر لايعملان اذا ممكن تعيد رفعها وبارك الله فيك . انا بعمل داون لود وعلى النص بيوقف وبيقلي كمل التحميل ولمن افتح الملف يعطي رسالة بان هناك تلف بالملف


----------



## tariqsamer (10 فبراير 2008)

اسف لكن المشكلة طلعت من عندي ونزلتهم بنجاح مشكور لجهودك وانا بانتظار المزيد اخي المصري


----------



## م المصري (11 فبراير 2008)

tariqsamer قال:


> اسف لكن المشكلة طلعت من عندي ونزلتهم بنجاح مشكور لجهودك وانا بانتظار المزيد اخي المصري


 
الحمد لله انها طلعت من عندك .... 

اليك المزيد ...


----------



## م المصري (11 فبراير 2008)

و هذا ايضا ...........


----------



## فيفو بيبو (12 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية 
بالتوفيق انشالله :15:


----------



## tariqsamer (15 فبراير 2008)

lمشكووور جدا وانا لااعرف كيف اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع ولااملك سوى ان ادعو لك بالتوفيق من الله . كنت سالتك عن المحاضرة رقم 5 فهي غير موجودة والمحاضرة رقم 12 ايضا لاتعمل وبارك الله فيك مرة اخرى وانا بانتظار كل جديد منك اخي المصري


----------



## كاسبر برو (16 فبراير 2008)

متالق بطبعك فالمحاضرات ذات قيمة عاليه للمهتمين ........مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## قائد الاسطول (19 فبراير 2008)

بالتوفيق في كل احوالك


----------



## Mr.UAV (22 فبراير 2008)

محاضرة رقم 5 اين ؟ ومشكور على الموضوع يا عسل


----------



## م المصري (23 فبراير 2008)

Mr.UAV قال:


> محاضرة رقم 5 اين ؟ ومشكور على الموضوع يا عسل


 
اشكرك اخي الفاضل يا عسل  

و بصراحة شديده بحثت عن هذه المحاضره وسط اكوام الملفات الملقاه بدون ترتيب في (الهارد ديسك ) فلم اعثر عليها 

لكن محاولات البحث جارية 

قسم الطيران تشرف بوجودك بين اعضائه 

و لك تحياتي


----------



## 3adel (23 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكور جدا على هذه الملفات الشاملة لأروع فرع في ميكانيكا الأجسام الصلبة و التي يعد الإلمام بها من صميم علوم الطيران
ملاحظة بسيطة للأخ الكريم أن المحاضرة 5 لا توجد
تحياتي


----------



## amiro (23 فبراير 2008)

jazakom Allah 7'airan
mashkour ya handasah 3ala maghoodak el motamyez


----------



## م المصري (23 فبراير 2008)

amiro قال:


> jazakom Allah 7'airan
> mashkour ya handasah 3ala maghoodak el motamyez


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## amiro (23 فبراير 2008)

هل عندك يا بشمهندس أى عتب عن شهادة البيزك و ال وزاوت basic and without
أنا فى انتظار ردك الكريم


----------



## م المصري (23 فبراير 2008)

amiro قال:


> هل عندك يا بشمهندس أى عتب عن شهادة البيزك و ال وزاوت basic and without
> أنا فى انتظار ردك الكريم


 
الرجاء الدخول علي هذا الموضوع ......... و ابداء الرأي 

بشأن كتاااااااااااااااااب الـ basic 



تحياتي


----------



## دريد نزار محمود (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا مشاركه جميله جدا


----------



## أسامة المهندس (28 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك على مشاركاتك الرائعة


----------



## محمد ادم سالم (2 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع....


----------



## سحر السماء (8 مارس 2008)

دا مجهود ممتاز منك يا بشمهندس

الف شكر


----------



## الوموي (27 مارس 2008)

*aaa*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور اخوي على الموضوع ........شكراً


----------



## amr_fhmy (28 مارس 2008)

والله يا ريت يا اخ م المصري


----------



## م المصري (28 مارس 2008)

الشكر موصول لكل من مر ...... و تفضل علينا بخير الكلمات 

المهندس عمر فهمي ..... ماذا تقصد ...


amr_fhmy قال:


> والله يا ريت يا اخ م المصري


----------



## meid79 (30 مارس 2008)

مز المصرى
اولا هذا ليس غريبا عنك وانت لا تحتاج مننا الى كلمات شكر لنعبر بها عن مدي حبنا وتقديرا لك.
وجزاك الله عنا كل شكر فهي فعلا محاضرات مفيدة.
وشكرا


----------



## م المصري (31 مارس 2008)

meid79 قال:


> مز المصرى
> اولا هذا ليس غريبا عنك وانت لا تحتاج مننا الى كلمات شكر لنعبر بها عن مدي حبنا وتقديرا لك.
> وجزاك الله عنا كل شكر فهي فعلا محاضرات مفيدة.
> وشكرا


 
اهلا اهلا بالعضو الفائز 

مرور كريم يا اخي 

.... لقد انتظرت تعليقك علي فوزك بمسابقة قسم الطيران و ارسلت لك رسالة خاصه ببيانات الجائزه 

هلا تفضلت بالدخول علي هذا الموضوع ..... 

نبارك للأخ Meid79 فوزه بمسابقه قسم الطيران و اشتراك مجاني لمده شهر في موقع الرابيدشير 

و لك تحياتي


----------



## محمد مهدي عبد الله (16 أبريل 2008)

thanks for your great support Mr elmasry


----------



## محمد مهدي عبد الله (16 أبريل 2008)

iam very interesting in this site can i take your e-mail elmasry


----------



## م المصري (31 مايو 2008)

محمد مهدي عبد الله قال:


> iam very interesting in this site can i take your e-mail elmasry


 
u can ask about any thing


----------



## dmiri (19 يونيو 2008)

اشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ميثم العراقي (4 يوليو 2008)

مششششكور اخي على هذة المحاضرات الاكثر من الرائعة


----------



## سفير الابتسامة (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور
 والله ابداع بس يا الحبيب لو في منها عربي يعني تعرف انو علاقتنا متوترة مع لغة العم سام........................


----------



## م سامى زكى (15 يوليو 2008)

اكرمكم الله


----------



## مهندس رامى سع (21 يوليو 2008)

اخى المصرى السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة تعالى وبركاتة
انا رامى سعد مهندس طيران جزاك اللة كل خير عننا وعن اى حد يستفاد من المحاضرات اللىلا انت حاططها ولو انها تقريبا ناقصة محاضرتين رقم5 ورقم 11 ويا ريت لوعندك منهج البيزك ومعلومات او محاضرات عن الهيدروليك والنيوماتيك اكون شاكر ليك جدا.
انا جاد جدا فى طلبى دة يا باش مهندس واتمنة اكون عند حسن ظنك ودةميلى واتمنة اتعرف بيك باذن اللة
Ramy_aviation*************


----------



## على الاغبري (26 يوليو 2008)

اخواني الركام ارجوكم ان تساعدوني عن امكانية وضع اختبارات قبول لبعض المواد العلمية (منح دراسية من قبل السفارة الماليزيا والكندية ) وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## عماد المشهداني (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد*

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل على هذا الجهد ونكون شاكرين لو في محاضرات عن الـ ( Instrument )
تقبل خالص شكرتا وتقديرنا


----------



## الربيحات (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## بلال مجدي أحمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا م المصري وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك وما تحلامنا من محاضرات تعلم قيادة الطيران


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (18 أغسطس 2008)

*مشكور*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن محاضرات صوت اوفيديو


----------



## sameh hasan (17 سبتمبر 2008)

Thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## ادور (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## هاورد هيوز (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطيار عبدو (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المتابع عن كثب (4 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي لو ممكن تعيد رفعها على موقع للرفع لان المحاضرات لا تعمل معي


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

محاضرات صوت او فيديو صعب الان الاصل هو القرأه والمذاكره ولكن كل الشكر ل م المصرى مشرفنا القدير


----------



## المتابع عن كثب (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي انا عندي مشكلة في التحميل من المنتدى


----------



## الياس عبد النور (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بكم وجار التحميل


----------



## haytham9d (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسانتكم المحاضرات حقا رائعه لمهندسى الطيلران


----------



## tand (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الحقيقه مجهود تستحق عليه وقفه احترام 
الله يعطيك العافيه


----------

